# Can I make battered baked fish?



## paxpuella (Apr 5, 2006)

This may sound like an odd question.  I am getting tired of the same old recipe for tilapia that I make.  Basically it is the parmesean/mayo based and very good, but looking for something different.  I recently came across a recipe for beer battered fish like captain d's or long john silvers that I thought would be neat to try.  I really dislike the thought of frying though.  We buy the frozen tilapia in a bag that is already to put in the oven pretty much.  They filets are very tender and tend to fall apart.  

Can I batter a fish and then bake it?  Has anyone tried this?  I hate to try it and be upset because I just wasted the ingredients if it turned out awful.  I can't remember where I got the recipe at so I can't link.  If it is not allowed, please remove it for me.  Here is the recipe that I have and wondered about trying:

*Captain D's Fried Fish Beer Batter*

1 1/2 cups flour
1 pkg. dry yeast
1 egg
1 cup beer (Coors worked)
1/2 cup hot water
1/2 tsp. salt

Mix the yeast and flour together. In another bowl beat together the egg, hot water and salt. Add the beer to the egg mixture. Next beat in the flour and yeast.

Drop fish into batter and cover thoroughly. Fry in hot oil. Drain on paper towels after removing from oil.

This also makes the crumbles that Long John Silvers and Captain D's has.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2006)

The batter will be to thin and will not cling to the filet.  You could bread it and bake it...


----------



## auntdot (Apr 6, 2006)

Agree with Andy, don't think baking would work here.

Also, I think there is some step left out of the recipe.

Am not sure what the yeast is there for.

It sounds like you mix everything, including the dry yeast together and then immediately batter and cook.

I so, the yeasty beasties have not even had a chance to wake up yet.

My guess is that you are getting plenty of leavening just from the beer.

But then again am not a baker and rarely make stuff like that.

Am just curious.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 6, 2006)

You can't make it with that batter but you can make it like "oven freid" chicken, with a flour/egg/crumb coating.


----------



## paxpuella (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your replies.  I guess if I want to use that batter, then I'll have to fry it.     Oh well, we will be bad for one day.  Tonight I got home late from work and was just hungry, so I went ahead and made the old standby with lemon juice and a cheese mixture on top baked and broiled. It only takes about 20 to 25 minutes and it is done.  Quick and easy.


----------

